# Bell - yes or no?



## Skyrocket (9 Sep 2012)

This was something that occurred to me the other day, as I have a horse and ride out on her, I've always thought it important to display good manners, saying thank you to people letting me through, not galloping about etc and I imagine it's the same with cyclists.
When riding my bike on the same path as pedestrians I wasn't sure quite what to do when approaching them as I was aware they didn't always know I was there. I don't have a bell on this bike so I called out excuse me and then they would know I was there but I wondered if I had a bell on whichever bike I get is it the done thing to ring the bell or not?


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2012)

From me, yes. I use mine quite a lot when i ride through the park to warn dog owners...and also shared paths generally  Can get for 99p from Tesco or Wilkinsons


----------



## Pauluk (9 Sep 2012)

Yes. I use canal tow paths for my commute and always use my bell. Warns peds of your approach and useful for blind bends.

Do it in plenty of time so as not to surprise them.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Sep 2012)

I don't like bells, they are not social and kinda have the feeling of demanding that another person gets out of the way. I much perfer a request to pass with a polite excuse me, good morning/afternoon and thank you if they permit you to pass.


----------



## Primal Scream (9 Sep 2012)

Yes..


----------



## AndyPeace (9 Sep 2012)

Yep! I love my bell and pedestrians usually appreciate it, especailly if you slow down and ring your bell a good distance. Some people will jump out of the way, probobly from their experience of cyclists who don't warn of their approach. It also gives dog walkers chance to distract their pet, call them over, or warn you of their behaviour (there is a dear old deaf and sight imparied dog on my route, lol).

If pedestrians don't know your there they could easily side step into your path, swing their arms out, randomly change direction or start dancing a jig... they're bloomin unpredictable.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Sep 2012)

As I ride only on the road never use one, not had the need to.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (9 Sep 2012)

Hmmm...I have a bell, but I will often say a loud "Hello, cyclist coming!". Sometime it might be "cyclist up on your...right..." if I believe that bit of info would be digested properly! I find bells can sometimes seem a little trill and less personable.
When approaching a horse & rider I make sure I use my voice.
I do also talk to animals in fields I pass (in their language), so maybe I am simply a little bit odd!


----------



## AndyPeace (9 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I don't like bells, they are not social and kinda have the feeling of demanding that another person gets out of the way. I much perfer a request to pass with a polite excuse me, good morning/afternoon and thank you if they permit you to pass.


 
It depends on how you use the bell. slow down, ring your bell, greet people... but equallly so any way of alerting them to your presence is good practice, even if there is space to pass safley I still alert people.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2012)

yes from me


----------



## Pauluk (9 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I don't like bells, they are not social and kinda have the feeling of demanding that another person gets out of the way. I much perfer a request to pass with a polite excuse me, good morning/afternoon and thank you if they permit you to pass.


They are social and if used correctly are very much appreciated by peds. Some have even thanked me for the bell as I pass. Just don't leave it until you're nearly on their shoulder.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Sep 2012)

I've always just spoken to people. A cheery excuse me and thankyou is all I've ever needed.
Only one person in 14 years has ever tried to tell me off for not ringing a bell, and I just think he was being a miserable git for the sake of it. He heard the 'excuse me' and chose to ignore it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2012)

Another vote for a bell here. I personally favour one of these: (link) which makes a loud, old fashioned "ding-dong" that makes people smile as well as being noticeable from a distance.

I don't like the little ones that just go ping, as if you ring it once people often don't notice but if you ring it several times they think you're being pushy. No winning with that.


----------



## Skyrocket (9 Sep 2012)

I think a bell is definitely the way to go then although will still say excuse me etc when necessary. People were in general very pleasant to me when I passed them anyway but then I think they probably thought I was a bit 'special' with my beaming smile and pink bike!


----------



## Gez73 (9 Sep 2012)

I am lucky not to need to use shared paths but in the past when on recreational rides I found it more polite and social to say excuse me or whatever you feel comfortable with. I always found a bell antisocial and a little rude, like beeping a car horn when the lights change but the first car has yet to pull off sort of thing.


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

I usually start dinging my bell from quite a distance so I don't strtle folk as I pass them.

I used to just say excuse me or some such, but folk used to complain that I didn't have a bell. I still find that people don't like a ringing bell, I think we're quite a defesive nation really.


----------



## AndyPeace (9 Sep 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I've always just spoken to people. A cheery excuse me and thankyou is all I've ever needed.
> Only one person in 14 years has ever tried to tell me off for not ringing a bell, and I just think he was being a miserable git for the sake of it. He heard the 'excuse me' and chose to ignore it.


 
You always get the odd few who are disgusted that you'd ask to pass by.... clearly an absence of cycling in their lives is causing them much misery


----------



## wheres_my_beard (9 Sep 2012)

Bell FTW. If we all do it, no one will be offended. We'll all just get on with our day.

I had a ride this morning for about 1/2 mile on a shared footpath/cyclepath, with everyone going in the same direction to the Tour of Britain finishing event in Norwich, so lots of people walking, and lots of peds to pass from behind. It was a real pain to shout out to peds, as they either were in a world of their own, or couldn't hear until you were literally right behind them. Their usual response was a combination of alarm, horror, confusion, mumbling about not hearing the bikes coming, and scattering across the path. When Mrs WMB used her bell, which she hates doing, it was like Moses parting the Red Sea; people simply drifted a little as a group to one side, with no grumblings or surprise, and we passed, thanked them, as usual and everyone seemed fine. For me, the difference is night and day, to be honest.

I don't have a bell as I don't use cyclepaths unless I'm riding with Mrs WMB.


----------



## Pauluk (9 Sep 2012)

I also think some people may have hearing difficulties and I imagine its easier for them to here the ping of a bell than a human voice but I'm not sure. I just don't fancy shouting out all the time and if they are close enough not to shout then I've probably got too close before a warning.

The bell is also useful on road to warn a pedestrian if they look as if they are about to step out in to the road.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (9 Sep 2012)

I love the double ringer at 24 seconds


----------



## Stonepark (9 Sep 2012)

Megahorn is what I use normally warn peds at 50 yards


----------



## Pauluk (9 Sep 2012)

We could have bells that play a pretty little ditty so as not to upset anyone. Now what tune springs to mind.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (9 Sep 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToFErVHAuLQ
?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> I love the double ringer at 24 seconds


That's the sort I've got.


----------



## AndyPeace (9 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As I ride only on the road never use one, not had the need to.


 
They perphaps have limited use on the roads you ride, but could be useful on some roads. I've alerted pedestrians that look like they're going to cross the road, bikes can be so quiet and people don't always look. then there's bunny's, birds, cats and the like .I also ring my bell and wave at people I know as I pass them walking on the pavement...and I randomly ring my bell if I get flustered by bad driving, lol..stress relief for me! and to say hello to people's houses, streets or just for fun. So a bell works for me on the road as well as shared paths. Each to their own, there is no need for a bell on a road exclusive bike but it can have its uses


----------



## Stephenite (9 Sep 2012)

Bell - anyway, it's a legal requirement here in Norway.

Saves all the:
Pedestrian 1 to Ped.2:... and the dog ate the sick again...
Cyclist: Ahem!
Pedestrian: ...blah, blah, had to use my finger this time, blah..
Cyclist: I say, dear chap, do you mind awfully...
Ped: ?
Cyclist: Would you mind stepping to the side... velocipede... etc.
Ped: What?
Cyclist: Shared use path, etc. If you wouldn't mind...
Ped: Well, yes of course.
Cyclist: Thankyou very m...
Ped 1 to Ped 2: Well, I never..

Bell - end of story.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (9 Sep 2012)

Stephenite said:


> Bell - end


 
No need for that.


----------



## Eribiste (9 Sep 2012)

My Pashley came with a rather splendid bell as standard, so it seems a shame not to use it. On our quiet lanes and roads in rural Worcestershire I give pedestrians, dog walkers and horse riders a ding-dong in plenty of time. So far, everyone has appreciated the warning. It's better than my heavy breathing coming stealthily from behind I reckon.


----------



## Ticktockmy (9 Sep 2012)

Personally, I prefer to use my voice, from about 50 feet away, a polite but fairly loud "Excuse Me", or "Coming By" and then a nice thank you once level. If passing a Horse its always a nice "Coming By" and a nice greeting to the rider. When I had horses, one of them though that cyclist were some form of wild animal, and would jump around if a cyclist tried to sneak past, at least a warning gave me time to prepare, and also he would know it was a human coming by.


----------



## Red Light (9 Sep 2012)

Depends on circumstances. When there are lone pedestrians or small groups around I prefer the cough or some verbal noise - even a "ding ding" - as its a very human interaction. But when there are a lot of pedestrians around and all over the place nothing beats a bell - a good old fashioned loud ringey bell, not a modern ding ding sort - to get you noticed. To do it verbally you would have to shout so loud to be heard above the noise of them all that it would be quite rude and aggressive whereas the bell has a friendly quaintness to it.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Sep 2012)

I need to stick my bell back onto my bike, when I was out on a group ride last week (15 of us or so), a guy told us off for not having bells and people were explaining to him that they aren't a legal requirement. Normally if I come up behind someone, I'll just wait. Seriously, no coughing etc, I just slow down and catch my breath behind them. Most of the time, they realise someone's there by the sound of my casette etc and then they move off to the side and get a thank you.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2012)

I am always thanked for tinging my bell from a little distance so people can move out the way or herd their hounds - I always smile and say thanks as I pass. People always apologise if the hound herdiing is unsuccessful and I have to slow or stop

Do it too close or just say 'excuse me' close by, IME, they'll more often than not move the wrong way into your path - this is how I came off 3 years ago and screwed my knee - two operations and irreparable damage to the bone later, I prefer the bell  I tried to go past without startling a school girl


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Sep 2012)

Although now that I've put my bell on, I should really use it! Last week I cycled up behind a woman walking her dog and when there was room to pass, I gave her a 'Morning!' as I cycled bye, she nearly collapsed in terror.


----------



## sabian92 (9 Sep 2012)

I personally never need to ask to get past people but if I need to get attention from somebody I just scream at them. Much easier.


----------



## RedRider (9 Sep 2012)

I have a bloke walk in front of me swinging one of these gizmos:







The toll of a plague bell gets people skipping aside sharpish.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (10 Sep 2012)

Usually I just wait behind until they notice. You can't win if you have a bell - if you don't ring it people complain and if you do people think you're being rude and are trying to just push past.


----------



## taximan (10 Sep 2012)

Bell every time for me, I feel undressed without one.


----------



## trampyjoe (10 Sep 2012)

More cowbell!

I have a bell and use it frequently. Use it before going round blind bends, use it when approaching peds, use it when singing at the top of my voice and need some percussion. If all else fails, and I have the trailer on, my daughter normally has her toy bell and rings it with gusto when she's in the mood!


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Sep 2012)

Weird one on the Keswick cycle path yesterday


Approaching a group of ramblers, face to face.

I slow down and move to left, they keep on coming, so I stop and let them pass, as they break their full with posse.... One woman says

"You should have rung your bell you know!"

So I asked here why as I can see you, you can see me, what purpose would it have served

She replied 

"Cyclists have to ring their bell when approaching walkers it's the Law!"

I don't thing laughter was the response she was expecting


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 Sep 2012)

That all sounds very amusing.





Highway Code said:


> You should:
> 
> be considerate of other road users, particularly blind and partially sighted pedestrians. Let them know you are there when necessary, for example, by ringing your bell if you have one. It is recommended that a bell be fitted


----------



## Crosstrailer (10 Sep 2012)

Very rarely use it but it is there if it is needed, better to have one than not


----------



## Raymonda (10 Sep 2012)

I have a bell and always use it on towpaths. I don't believe that it is in any way rude as most people are aware that bikes use them to alert other path users of their existence without having to shout at them. And everyone appreciates a thankyou as you pass.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2012)

Bells on bikes, OMG you'll be telling me I need reflectors, a helmet and high viz next ? 

Hate the things. I find it far more sociable to thank people and ride carefully around them - never need a bell when riding on the road - use of a bell suggests pedestrian shared areas which means all bets are off and ride slowly. No need for the bell.

If all else fails, you could charge up behind them, and pull a massive rear wheel skid ! That will wake them up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> They perphaps have limited use on the roads you ride, but could be useful on some roads. I've alerted pedestrians that look like they're going to cross the road, bikes can be so quiet and people don't always look. then there's bunny's, birds, cats and the like .I also ring my bell and wave at people I know as I pass them walking on the pavement...and I randomly ring my bell if I get flustered by bad driving, lol..stress relief for me! and to say hello to people's houses, streets or just for fun. So a bell works for me on the road as well as shared paths. Each to their own, there is no need for a bell on a road exclusive bike but it can have its uses


I agree, there have been times where one could have been used, but more due to the complacence of some pedestrians, I just took the appropriate action to avoid anything untoward, then when I passed I told them to use their eyes, just kids meandering across a main road without a care in the world, except they didn't even look to see if there was anything coming (whats more it was at a pelican cross on green for me) , as I have said in another thread, I have driving/ridden anything from bikes to trucks and have a good idea what other road users and pedestrians are about to do, so I very rarely have any trouble.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Sep 2012)

I used to have a bell, but I don't any more. Now I just make a klaxon noise


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Sep 2012)

They are all ignorant chav mo-fos on the local cycle path, if a polite excuse me doesn't work a long blast on the airzound does.


----------



## iwchris (10 Sep 2012)

I cycle on shared pavements and cycleways, and always use a bell, I do tend to ring it quite early as I don't like to startle people, only just yesterday I was on a cycleway and rang my bell and the guy said as I went past "how nice to have a cyclist that rings a bell" I guess that a lot of cyclists don't bother.

Chris


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Bells on bikes, OMG you'll be telling me I need reflectors, a helmet and high viz next ?
> 
> Hate the things. I find it far more sociable to thank people and ride carefully around them - never need a bell when riding on the road - use of a bell suggests pedestrian shared areas which means all bets are off and ride slowly. No need for the bell.
> 
> If all else fails, you could charge up behind them, and pull a massive rear wheel skid ! That will wake them up.


what's up with reflectors? worried they'll add to much weight to your bike?


----------



## speedygoo (10 Sep 2012)

Always yes with the bells, some people especially those hard of hearing may have difficulty picking up the tone of a call or a shout.

a bell is a good clear sound, and also in some cases like blind corners where pedestrians might be i always find a ring on the bell beats the hell out of riding round a corner saying is there anybody there?!?!


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> what's up with reflectors? worried they'll add to much weight to your bike?



My commuter has lots of them, the three others have none.


----------



## Pauluk (10 Sep 2012)

Now we've moved from the OP of bells to reflectors I think it's fair game to ask: Does anyone remember jamming coloured smartie tops in your spokes when you were kids.

I'll get my coat ....


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> My commuter has lots of them, the three others have none.


 I can see how they might be excessive on a track use bike, A BMX dedicated to riding on parks, a Jump bike and to an extent off road bikes, but if they're used regularly on the road I do not understand.


----------



## Licramite (11 Sep 2012)

I find a single ding (I have a dinger not a ring ringer ) about 20yds away and slow down is enough for pedestrians and others to know you are thier and move over and
with a merry morning or thank you as I pass.

I whish other cyclists would ding me before they pass me as I really cannot here them coming up behind me.

its obviously a very personel thing to bell or not to bell , that is the question.


----------



## Sandra6 (11 Sep 2012)

I like to have a bell, but it depends on the "ting" it makes. 
I have one that sounds quite rude and one that is more friendly, which I am aware makes very little sense. 
I teach the children to use their bells because small voices are generally ignored by bigger people, whereas with a bell they don't know how big the cyclist is! 
I have in the past used the bell, then said excuse me, then yelled in annoyance because the people and dogs still refused to move -and was then told that I needed to get a bell. Some people are just deaf/ignorant/stubborn.
I don't understand people who clearly see you approaching and still refuse to get out of the way.


----------



## Eribiste (11 Sep 2012)

RedRider said:


> I have a bloke walk in front of me swinging one of these gizmos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's even better than the 'White Star Line ice warning' bell on my Roadster Sovereign!


----------



## Peddlar (11 Sep 2012)

Definitely bell, I use it to approach blind bends on cycle paths, warn (sketchy) peds and usually follow it up with a thanks/cheers... or if they're moany.. "just letting you know I'm here".. seems to be better than a bike in the arse


----------



## Crankarm (12 Sep 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I like to have a bell, but it depends on the "ting" it makes.
> I have one that sounds quite rude and one that is more friendly, which I am aware makes very little sense.
> I teach the children to use their bells because small voices are generally ignored by bigger people, whereas with a bell they don't know how big the cyclist is!
> I have in the past used the bell, then said excuse me, then yelled in annoyance because the people and dogs still refused to move -and was then told that I needed to get a bell. Some people are just deaf/ignorant/stubborn.
> _*I don't understand people who clearly see you approaching and still refuse to get out of the way*_.


 
Airzound.


----------



## Licramite (12 Sep 2012)

If you want a whole range of opinions from - are you mad! - to they are so rude , to I,m an ignorant person who needs to learn to ride a bike.

go to Get A bell. - its a bit of hoot.

this discussion seam much more reasonable


----------



## Nearly there (5 Nov 2012)

Today I approached a woman pushing a pram on my local cycle path so I slow to a near stand still approx 20 feet away and said "Excuse me please"So she moves to the left,so as I pass I say thank you as always then she says "You should have a bell"At this point I choose to ignore and pedal off,then still in ear shot I hear her say "Hey im talking to you"Riding on I thought maybe I should actually have a bell


----------



## number3 (5 Nov 2012)

Just shout "ding ding" with your mouth


----------



## User16625 (5 Nov 2012)

Would never have a bell on my bike because it would make me paranoid about people thinkin im Graham Norton.


----------



## flatflr (5 Nov 2012)

I just slow down to a walking pace and call out (not shouting) that i'm on a bike and say that i'll pass on the right/left, most people happy to move aside, and I always say thanks just as I pass, generally get a wave/nod from most people.


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

I live in the mountains and the only thing that crosses the roads up here are goats so they wouldn't understand what a bell is..


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2012)

no


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

So No from me then.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> Just shout "ding ding" with your mouth



Where else would you shout it from?


----------



## NickJ95GB (6 Nov 2012)

i always use my bell and wave and say thank you for moving, and use it way before i get to them, a good 20 metres. and yes, lots of them crap themselves ;D


----------



## Cycleops (7 Nov 2012)

I think a bell sounds so apologetic.


----------



## Juliet42 (7 Nov 2012)

A ding ding from me, and when they kindly move, a thank you.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (7 Nov 2012)

Airzound scares the bejuezus out of every one!

I don't really use that on paths, I just normally say a warning or if I am out with my boy he normally dings dings for us.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2012)

no bell here on my road bike, although there is one on my tourer (because it is mandatory in some countries) though as a rule people around here don't seem to know what it is when you sound it, so I often just say "ting" or "hello, bike coming through on the ...." & then "thank you" so they all step the same way, and not into my path. Just saying hello, usually results in a split in there is more than 1 person, and I hate going through the middle of groups especially if there are children or pets around.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2012)

I use the bell, because many Americans wander on exercise paths 5 abreast so they can argue about politics and "American Idol". My bell on my bike is made by Bell. What really made people jump was when my beagle was in the front basket of my tricycle as I went to the store for groceries . When we would get near people , she would bay at them .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2012)

I spotted this bell sometime ago and thought wow, what a great bell.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Nov 2012)

i have a bell and it's the best bit of kit I've got.

All those who claim the bell is offensive and don't have one for that reason are just making lame excuses because deep down, they think they';re too cool for a bell... ends, the lot of em


----------



## mark c (7 Nov 2012)

yes


----------

